# cmu joint reinforcement



## jtom (May 20, 2016)

Where in the ICC code does it require horizontal ladder or truss reinforcement to be used in masonry walls.Are they required per code or just good practice.I am thinking about a basement wall with 3-5 feet of unbalanced backfill.I know there are requirements for reinforced,grouted cells,but I am curious about the horizontal joint reinforcement.Any code sections would be helpful.


----------



## steveray (May 20, 2016)

I think they call it "wall bond" or something like that? I would say good practice and not required by code for the most part. Kind of like mesh (WWM) in concrete slabs rarely required by code (if ever) but almost always done. I think the only reinforcement the code recognizes is rebar.


----------



## north star (May 20, 2016)

*@ = @*


jtom,

Lot's of questions to consider in your OP.

In the Commercial & Residential categories, there
is consideration for Shear Walls, Design Category,
Seismic Category, etc.

In the IBC, `15 Edition, refer to Section 2103.4 &
Section 2104.........Section 2104 also references the
TMS 602/ACI 530.1/ASCE 6..........Also, TMS 402.
Here is a link to the TMS 402 document........Start
in Section 6.1
*http://www.masonrysociety.org/msjc/2013_forms/msjc_proposed_revisions_through_november_28_2012-public_comment_version.pdf*

In the `15 IRC, refer to Section R606.13.2.3:
*http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015%20IRC%20HTML/Chapter%206.html*


*@ = @*


----------



## my250r11 (May 20, 2016)

The code refers you to the ACI 530 for masonary like it does the ACI 318 for concrete.


----------



## my250r11 (May 20, 2016)

BTW IMO if it is retaining any kind of fill it should be engineered and he will have to find that info.


----------



## Mark K (May 20, 2016)

In many cases the horizontal reinforcement can either be supplied by joint reinforcement or by rebar in bond beam units.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 24, 2016)

The National Concrete Masonry Association has their TEK manual of design references on-line.  While they aren't code, they reference the codes and are kept up to date.  Chapter 12 covers reinforcement. 

http://ncma-br.org/e-tek_chapter-nbs.asp?id=12


----------

